# Southern Hemisphere Shark and Bug Catching || open!!!!



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

15k for entry! First come first serve
Tips appreciated!
please no sprinting, picking flowers or taking fruit
NEW CODE EVERY HOUR

DODO CODE IS:
62HMD

i am wearing an ice cream hat, please find me before you fish!


----------



## Meira (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll drop by


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 17, 2020)

hello! i’d like to come!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

may i also catch bugs that i see if thats okay with you?


----------



## Divinityy (Apr 17, 2020)

hi! i would like to drop by in a bit c:

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

im gonna grab some fish bait before heading over c:


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

edrinaline said:


> hello! i’d like to come!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> may i also catch bugs that i see if thats okay with you?


of course!!!!


----------



## axo (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if there's still an opening


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Divinityy said:


> hi! i would like to drop by in a bit c:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> im gonna grab some fish bait before heading over c:


sounds great!!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m totally going to drop by if it’s not full in a about 30 minutes. Gotta let the switch charge up lol I will definitely bring an entry fee. Thanks for opening your island!


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

hello, would love to drop by if it’s not full!

edit: woops it’s full


----------



## Restin (Apr 17, 2020)

Def would love to drop in too!


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

morthael said:


> hello, would love to drop by if it’s not full!
> 
> edit: woops it’s full





cottoncandy946 said:


> I’m totally going to drop by if it’s not full in a about 30 minutes. Gotta let the switch charge up lol I will definitely bring an entry fee. Thanks for opening your island!


New code


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 17, 2020)

hi!! may i come over if it’s not full?


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 17, 2020)

Um... unless you're a time traveler, there's no S. Hemisphere sharks atm?


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> Um... unless you're a time traveler, there's no S. Hemisphere sharks atm?


I just saw someone catch one in front of me


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 17, 2020)

morthael said:


> I just saw someone catch one in front of me


In the S. Hemisphere they're not available until December/January, so they must be in a different month then the current one.

I'm not criticizing them for time travelling, I just didn't think it was naturally possible so thought I'd check.


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

Hellfish said:


> In the S. Hemisphere they're not available until December/January, so they must be in a different month then the current one.
> 
> I'm not criticizing them for time travelling, I just didn't think it was naturally possible so thought I'd check.


Sorry, didn’t mean to sound like I was condemning you or anything! Just wanted to confirm that they’re there at the moment - didn’t think to check the month though!


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

i timetravelled back because i need money :/


----------



## adriennekim (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

adriennekim said:


> Can I stop by?


yep!


----------



## Restin (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Apr 17, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! Would love to visit<3


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

Restin said:


> Can I visit?


yep!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



mikatana said:


> may i come?





fuzzybug said:


> Hi! Would love to visit<3


yeah!!


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 17, 2020)

.dizzy said:


> yep!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you! Can I give the code to my friend too? He doesn't use this forum but he's interested. Thank you so much ^-^


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 17, 2020)

Are you still allowing visitors?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

fuzzybug said:


> Thank you! Can I give the code to my friend too? He doesn't use this forum but he's interested. Thank you so much ^-^


of course!
-
-
- also my mom will be collecting money but she doesnt get technology! pls be nice to her

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Cinnamom said:


> Are you still allowing visitors?


yes!
please be nice to my mom she doesnt understand my switch


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 17, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 17, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> may i come?


if theres a spot open! yes


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

.dizzy said:


> 20k for entry
> NEW CODE EVERY HOUR
> nooks cranny is open for 5 more hours and you can buy anything.
> fruit: 15k for 9 of your choice
> ...


please leave me a good review )


----------



## stephanieac (Apr 18, 2020)

its impossible to fish with so many people arriving is this normal? : (


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

stephanieac said:


> its impossible to fish with so many people arriving is this normal? : (


unfortunately yes but its nearl full


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there still room to fish?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

.dizzy said:


> 15k for entry! First come first serve
> Tips appreciated!
> please no sprinting, picking flowers or taking fruit
> NEW CODE EVERY HOUR
> ...


OPEN !!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

of course!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

hi, i had to run out! I'll be on in about 30 minutes. please dm for a new code if you entered but already paid <3
you'll be allowed to enter before everyone else


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

open again!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 18, 2020)

Alex of Tristram on the way~♡


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello! I’d love to visit and fish if you’re accepting more people!

-Sela from Appledore


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Hello! I’d love to visit and fish if you’re accepting more people!
> 
> -Sela from Appledore


yeah, theres a few spots open!!!!


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there a new code now?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

Leeloo55 said:


> Is there a new code now?


DX9YS


----------



## Leeloo55 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank so much!


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

one spot open


----------



## Ravenk (Apr 18, 2020)

If this is still open I like to come and fish


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

Ravenk said:


> If this is still open I like to come and fish


i have a new code for you !
62HMD


----------



## Ravenk (Apr 18, 2020)

thank you omw


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 18, 2020)

Am I allowed to join?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

Luciaaaa said:


> Am I allowed to join?


yep!


----------



## kyra bear (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I join please?


----------



## .dizzy (Apr 18, 2020)

yeah, 


kyra bear said:


> Can I join please?


yep!!


----------



## Restin (Apr 18, 2020)

If there’s availability today I’d love a return trip for my daughter


----------



## kyra bear (Apr 18, 2020)

hi will you send a new code thanks!!


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi! Is this still going on tonight? Also if I came by yesterday, do I have to pay 20k again? Thanks<3


----------



## Raz (Apr 18, 2020)

Are you really certain that sharks are available? Because I'm also in the southern hemisphere, and my two guides say they are out of season as of April 1st.

This checks with the fact that since April 1st I haven't been able to find a single shark, despite having caught multiple sharks in March.

We do have a lot of riverfish right now that north hemisphere islands don't have, but they're available only until 4pm


----------



## Restin (Apr 18, 2020)

I went to this island yesterday and can confirm sharks were present as advertised, even caught a great white lol.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 18, 2020)

interested ♡


----------



## Sammr (Apr 18, 2020)

Im interested!


----------



## Hero_Boi (Apr 18, 2020)

Are u still open?


----------

